# Topics > Entities > Scientific institutions >  Distributed Robotics Laboratory, Massachusetts Institute of Technology (MIT), Cambridge, Massachusetts, USA

## Airicist

Website - groups.csail.mit.edu/drl

People:

Daniela L. Rus 

John Romanishin

Projects:

Modular soft robotic gripper

Robot Pebbles, modular robots (programmable matter)

M-Blocks, modular robots

The Distributed Robotic Garden

Soft robotic fish

IkeaBot, automated multi-robot furniture assembly

----------

